# Wafer



## Casapa

Hi Everyone,

How do you translate "wafer"? The cookie in question is very thin, about 1/16 of an inch. Biscoito seems wrong. I've seen "biscoito folhado," but that refers to a cookie made with a type of massa folhada. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Casapa


----------



## Dona Chicória

Welcome Casapa :

In Brazil it depends if you mean industrial or home made food.
If you mean industrial you may use biscoito/*bolacha* *Wafer* ,(see here http ://www.bauducco.com.br/bauducco.html);

But if you mean home made you will call them *Waffle* (in German)
see at http://www.britania.com.br/new/html/index_receitas_golden.htm.

The pronunciation might be confusing with people using both names and both pronunciations for the same or different things, but if you are preparing recepies that's what is more common.


----------



## Casapa

Dona Chicória,

Thanks. I forgot to mention I needed the mainland Portugal translation. Would it be the same? It's for a homemade cookie.

Casapa


----------



## Dona Chicória

Well, I am afraid I can't answer that.


----------



## Carfer

I'm not an expert, so read this with caution: if the dough is very thin and the cookie is not made of 'massa folhada', you may be referring to 'massa de hóstia' also named 'obreia'. As a rule, we translate wafer as 'bolacha'. The dough which makes the base of a 'tarte' could be named 'bolacha' too, and it can be thin, depending on the sort of 'tarte' you are talking about. An image of the cookie would be of assistance if you can provide it.


----------



## Alandria

Lembrando que aqui no ES, MG e RJ isso seria considerado um "biscoito", mas em São Paulo, Sul do Brasil e Portugal, wafer é "bolacha".


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil também chamamos wafers. Só que aqui esses biscoitos vêm em camadas, com recheio entre uma camada e outra. Eu comia um agora (de trufas)!

Eu sei que wafers nos EUA são vendidos apenas o biscoito, sem recheio, geralmente redondos (parecidos com _pancakes_), para serem comidos com geléia, mel, etc. Aqui esses não são populares.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Ah, existe também uma bolacha/biscoito que se come com sorvetes e gelados e é vendida em lojas e empórios finos.
Acabamos de ganhamor uma, da famosa Confeitaria Colombo (do Rio), onde se lê : *Biscoitos Leques*(*) - Gaufrettes 
(*) porque têm a forma de leques.

E no supermercado, outro dia, vi Waffles congelados, com os que comia na infância,com mel, feitos numa máquina(prensa) especial ,na casa de uma amiga portuguesa de meus pais.Para mim Waffles era coisa de portugueses, vejam só!


----------



## Casapa

Carfer,

Here's the cookie. It's 1/16th of an inch thick and is very crisp.

Casapa.


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Bolacha wafer a gente chama de wafer mesmo.
Não tem tradução.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pela imagem fornecida pela/o Casapa, não se trata nem de wafer nem de waffle. Para mim é um biscoito. Particularmente, chamo de cookies, pois este tipo é muito comum nos EUA. Acho que há no Brasil biscoitos como estes vendidos em super-mercados, os quais também são chamados de cookies.


----------



## Casapa

Wamorzinho e Ricardo,

Obrigado. Esta receita é uma adaptação duma receita duma amiga portuguesa em Portugal. Penso que "biscoito" é o melhor nome--é genérico.

(Desculpe.  Não sei escrever português muito bem.)

C


----------



## Carfer

Depois de ver a imagem, concordo com Ricardo. Parece-me um biscoito, ainda que anormalmente fino. Em todo o caso, aqui em Portugal também chamamos habitualmente às wafers... wafers.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Vendo a foto, são cookies, ou bolachinhas/biscoitinhos.
Como disseram o Ricardo e o Carfer nem Waffles, nem Wafers!


----------



## Macunaíma

Dona Chicória said:


> Vendo a foto, são cookies, ou bolachinhas/biscoitinhos.


 
Vendo a foto, parece um vômito frito. Deu medo.

Mas, de fato, não tem outro jeito de chamar, vai o _biscoito_ genérico mesmo. _Bolacha_ acho que só se usa de São Paulo pra baixo.


----------



## Alandria

Segundo os portugueses do fórum em outro tópico sobre o assunto, lá também se usa "Bolacha" para biscoito doce. 
Enquanto aqui no ES, algumas pessoas chamam até polvilho de biscoito...


----------



## Vanda

Ei, mas não é isso mesmo?! Biscoito de polvilho o primeiro e único?


----------



## andre luis

Macunaíma said:


> Vendo a foto, parece um vômito frito. Deu medo.


Fiquei com medo também.


----------

